# Mua được giá rẻ máy lạnh âm trần LG 2.5 hp chính hãng, nguyên kiện, mới 100%



## haichaukinhdoanh (29/1/22)

Máy lạnh âm trần LG 2.5 hp là dòng máy lạnh 1 chiều có công suất công suất 24000 btu (2.5 HP) với thiết kế mặt nạ thổi gió mới, hiện đại hơn, tốt hơn, sử dụng công nghệ biến tần Inverter có khả năng tiết kiệm điện năng và sử dụng dòng gas R410A thân thiện với môi trường và tăng hiệu suất làm lạnh nhanh.







Máy lạnh âm trần LG ATNQ24GPLE7 Gas R410

*Mã sản phẩm:* ATNQ24GPLE7/ATUQ24GPLE7
*Giá:* 24.000.000 đ
*Xuất xứ:* Thái Lan
*Công suất:* 2.5 ngựa | 2.5 hp
*Hãng sản xuất: *Máy lạnh LG
*Bảo hành: 1 năm*
*>>Máy Lạnh Âm Trần LG ATNQ24GPLE7 24000 btu 2.5 HP<<

Máy lạnh âm trần LG 2.5 HP - 2.5 ngựa - 24000 Btu/h 
*
– Xuất xứ Hàn Quốc với thiết kế nhỏ gọn và sang trọng phù hợp với mọi không gian nội thất.

– Khả năng làm lạnh nhanh: trang bị công nghệ Jet Cool nên khả năng làm lạnh nhanh cực tốt. Có thể hạ nhiệt độ phòng nhanh chóng chưa tới 5 phút từ 32 xuống đến 16 độ C. 

– Công nghệ biến tần thông minh của điều hòa âm trần LG cảm biến nhiệt độ mà còn có cảm biến áp suất. Nó giúp vận hành chế độ làm lạnh nhanh và chính xác.

– Chức năng lọc không khí 4 cấp thuận tiện và tiết kiệm, thiết bị lọc không khí và bộ lọc có thể dễ dàng tháo rời để bảo trì. 

– Chế độ hoạt động trần cao: thiết kế dàn lạnh cho phép lưu thông không khí với không gian có chiều cao trần 4.2 m. Ngoài ra, luồng khí thổi có thể được tăng lên bằng cách điều chỉnh tốc độ quạt. 

– Dễ dàng lắp đặt: thiết kế phần góc có thể tháo rời giúp dễ dàng điều chỉnh ti treo trong quá trình lắp đặt và kiểm tra rò rỉ trong đường ống xả. 

– Cảm biến nhận biết người dùng và độ ẩm: cảm biến chuyển động nhận biết hoạt động của con người cứ mỗi 10 giây 
– Độ ồn: dàn nóng của điều hòa âm trần LG được đánh giá là tạo ra tiếng ồn khá lớn khi hoạt động



– Điều hòa âm trần LG còn được nhiều người quan tâm bởi có mức giá khá tốt. Phù hợp với điều kiện kinh tế của nhiều hộ gia đình hiện nay.

Điện Lạnh Thanh Hải Châu - Đại lý cấp 1 máy lạnh âm trần LG chính hãng giao hàng toàn quốc :
- Địa chỉ: 109/13A Huỳnh Thị Hai, Phường Tân Chánh Hiệp, Quận 12, TP HCM
- Email báo giá :* infothanhhaichau@gmail.com*
- Hotline kỹ thuật : *0911260247 Mr Luân*
- Phòng bán hàng : 02822007099 – 0901432183
- Website công ty :* thanhhaichau.com*


----------

